# Big Boy Fashion



## Paquito (Nov 3, 2010)

Click here for details.

Basically, it's a tumblr site for fat boy fashion. And this is a site for fat boys, many of which have good fashion.

???

PROFIT (not technically money profit, but kick-ass all the same).



Participate. Do it.


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 3, 2010)

I might just make a contribution to this


----------



## femaleseat (Nov 3, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Click here for details.
> 
> Basically, it's a tumblr site for fat boy fashion. And this is a site for fat boys, many of which have good fashion.
> 
> ...



so will u be posing in the sexy clothing and we get to vote on it???


----------



## Amandy (Nov 3, 2010)

My two favorite things put together... BOOKMARK! :wubu:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 5, 2010)

I'll see if I can add to this.


----------



## Bearsy (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey... hey guys... check the newest post.


----------



## Bearsy (Nov 5, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> Hey... hey guys... check the newest post.



Can't edit so I'll just link it here.
http://bigboyfashion.tumblr.com/post/1488778277/out-for-a-night-on-the-town-a-while-back-wearing
I'm famous on the internet!


----------



## femaleseat (Nov 5, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> Can't edit so I'll just link it here.
> http://bigboyfashion.tumblr.com/post/1488778277/out-for-a-night-on-the-town-a-while-back-wearing
> I'm famous on the internet!



oh sooo sexyyyyyyy!


----------



## Zowie (Nov 5, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> Can't edit so I'll just link it here.
> http://bigboyfashion.tumblr.com/post/1488778277/out-for-a-night-on-the-town-a-while-back-wearing
> I'm famous on the internet!



So cool! Apparently it was well liked.


----------



## Byagi (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey everyone - I'm Bruce and I run big boy fashion. Thanks for checking it out, and PLEASE feel free to submit photos there. I'm in the process of making some pretty big changes to the site so that it is more of a resource for plus size men's fashion. As a chubby guy, I can attest to the fact that it's a market that is very underserved. 

I'm going to try to post here on a regular basis - it looks like a great community with a lot of people I'd like to talk to and learn from. Thanks again for checking out the site!


----------



## Joe944 (Nov 5, 2010)

If only I could make money as a fat model, I could get all this math and science out of my head. Knowledge can't be all it's hyped up to be can it?!


----------



## Bearsy (Nov 6, 2010)

femaleseat said:


> oh sooo sexyyyyyyy!





bionic_eggplant said:


> So cool! Apparently it was well liked.



Thank you both. 
I need a new hat. Everyone tells me I look good in one. 
I was looking at fedoras (cause everyone knows they're the best) and there's a hatter in town who hand crafts hats but his cheapest ones are like $300! 



Byagi said:


> Hey everyone - I'm Bruce and I run big boy fashion. Thanks for checking it out, and PLEASE feel free to submit photos there. I'm in the process of making some pretty big changes to the site so that it is more of a resource for plus size men's fashion. As a chubby guy, I can attest to the fact that it's a market that is very underserved.
> 
> I'm going to try to post here on a regular basis - it looks like a great community with a lot of people I'd like to talk to and learn from. Thanks again for checking out the site!



Very cool, man. It's hard to find clothes that look good when you're as big as I am(6x, 60 waist) so it's nice to see some other big guys lookin' good. I can pull some tips and whatnot.
If I could, I'd wear a suit every day; but I totes can't afford to be Don Draper.
Also, thanks for posting my picture, and welcome to Dims!


----------



## Byagi (Nov 6, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> Thank you both.
> I need a new hat. Everyone tells me I look good in one.
> I was looking at fedoras (cause everyone knows they're the best) and there's a hatter in town who hand crafts hats but his cheapest ones are like $300!
> 
> ...



Man, the picture you submitted was perfect - definitely showed style and attitude, and the hat is awesome. The picture itself kind of had this stylish feel to it that I love. Those are the types of photos I'm hoping we get more of as we move forward. 

Some of the resources I'm pulling together will provide style guides and help bigger guys find clothing in their size that they'd like to wear that (hopefully) won't break the bank to buy.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 11, 2011)

So, since we've been "derailing" the only other thread about fashion on our board with rudeness and immaturity, I thought we should resurrect this one and make it a general BHM fashion free-for-all. And hopefully lead to more postings on Big Boy Fashion. So, what do we all dress like?


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 11, 2011)

Paquito said:


> So, since we've been "derailing" the only other thread about fashion on our board with rudeness and immaturity, I thought we should resurrect this one and make it a general BHM fashion free-for-all. And hopefully lead to more postings on Big Boy Fashion. So, what do we all dress like?


I suspect you're being sarcastic, but thanks. Also, can't believe I missed out on this thread when it was first around - I secretly really want to buy that "I'm fat, let's party" shirt on one of the guys on that site.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 11, 2011)

MasterShake said:


> I suspect you're being sarcastic, but thanks. Also, can't believe I missed out on this thread when it was first around - I secretly really want to buy that "I'm fat, let's party" shirt on one of the guys on that site.



You are derailing my thread. Not trying to be an asshole, but please only discuss fashion. Sorry.

And yes, that shirt is awesome.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 11, 2011)

Paquito said:


> You are derailing my thread. Not trying to be an asshole, but please only discuss fashion. Sorry.
> 
> And yes, that shirt is awesome.



I want to wear you like a coat. Super fashionable.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 11, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I want to wear you like a coat. Super fashionable.



Mustache ride. 5 cents.

Also, I feel like my options on that tumblr would be limited, since I don't think I could rock the plaid-lumberjack look.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 11, 2011)

Feckin' hipsters.


----------



## Anjula (Jan 12, 2011)

Amandy said:


> My two favorite things put together... BOOKMARK! :wubu:



agree!! :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## shuefly pie (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Buffetbelly (Jan 13, 2011)

If it's about fashion, why are so many of the guys naked? Just wondering....


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 13, 2011)

Buffetbelly said:


> If it's about fashion, why are so many of the guys naked? Just wondering....



Naked? Where??? I don't see the naked guys on the Big Boy Fashion page. AND I WAS LOOKING FOR 'EM


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 14, 2011)

What type of jewelry do you guys like to wear?

I don't wear any. Have thought about getting a necklace, I guess I haven't found one I really like yet. 

For those that do, do you have different options for different outfits or looks? Or do you prefer a single for all occasions? 

Just curious what people like.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 14, 2011)

MasterShake said:


> What type of jewelry do you guys like to wear?
> 
> I don't wear any. Have thought about getting a necklace, I guess I haven't found one I really like yet.
> 
> ...



Stop trying to hijack the thread. Thi thread is for discourse about that website, if you want to talk about jewelry you should make your own thread about instead of trying to hijack someone else's. 

(I'm not trying to be an asshole guys, I'm jus an asshole, and having fun isn't cool.)


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 15, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Stop trying to hijack the thread. Thi thread is for discourse about that website, if you want to talk about jewelry you should make your own thread about instead of trying to hijack someone else's.
> 
> (I'm not trying to be an asshole guys, I'm jus an asshole, and having fun isn't cool.)




Who cares? Why don't you guys talk about clothes and stuff like real people. Quit acting like a bitch. Haha.


And I LOVE THAT SITE by the way...and I don't have a penis. Yet. Wait? What? I need a nap. :happy:


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 15, 2011)

I till wanna know where the nekkid guys are on that site. I haven't found 'em yet. They're all dressed, sometimes in interesting shirt and bowtie combos.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 15, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Who cares? Why don't you guys talk about clothes and stuff like real people. Quit acting like a bitch. Haha.
> 
> 
> And I LOVE THAT SITE by the way...and I don't have a penis. Yet. Wait? What? I need a nap. :happy:



That website is really cool. I don't have a vagina yet, and I still check it out.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 15, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> That website is really cool. I don't have a vagina yet, and I still check it out.




I wish there was some way of knowing which boys are straight and which are gay. So, you know, I can have appropriate fantasies. HAHA.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 15, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> I wish there was some way of knowing which boys are straight and which are gay. So, you know, I can have appropriate fantasies. HAHA.



HAHHAHA!! I'm straight?


----------



## Paquito (Jan 15, 2011)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I till wanna know where the nekkid guys are on that site. I haven't found 'em yet. They're all dressed, sometimes in interesting shirt and bowtie combos.



Second page. Guy with the tats. You get a little thigh action.

You're welcome.


----------



## FemFAtail (Jan 16, 2011)

Buffetbelly said:


> If it's about fashion, why are so many of the guys naked? Just wondering....



Whoa, you musta taken the hyper-link!? I didn't see any nekid-ness either (although you wear that quite well)!

Sure would love to see some gorge-ously handsome man I know in that hoodie and neck-tie that he keeps alluding to


----------



## tigerlily (Jun 11, 2011)

Omg. There was so much hotness there! Is it wrong that I kinda felt that some of the photos were sexier than full on nudes that I've seen before? 

-cries-




Bearsy said:


> Can't edit so I'll just link it here.
> http://bigboyfashion.tumblr.com/post/1488778277/out-for-a-night-on-the-town-a-while-back-wearing
> I'm famous on the internet!



Holy fuck, dude! You are smokin' hot!!! WTH?!! O___O


----------

